# excellent deal on eco-comp few concerns



## geekee (Jun 12, 2010)

I found an excellent deal on eco complete that comes with free shipping. Each bag is $16.99. I will jump on this in a heartbeat but have some concerns about its compatibility with corydoras. I would really appreciate some insight on this as its compatibility will be a deal breaker for me. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

so whats wrong iwth haveing eco with corys?

i did it for a few years and my corys were fine. its the coarse rough substrate you have to worry about. eco isnt so bad. i would worry if u use flourite though

enjoy


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

flourite + cories = bad


----------



## geekee (Jun 12, 2010)

I have heard many times that eco is not a suitable substrate for corys. It seems though that it would be fine just wanted to clarify. Thanks all.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

I have a little low-tech "experiment" going with Eco Complete, and my Dwarf cories are fine with it.

I did, however, have an extended battle with green water, and despite frequent and numerous 25% water changes with well water with a pH of 6.8 and 4 dGH and 3 dKH, the tank water continued to bounce back to a pH of 7.8 - 8.0 (and sometimes higher), with >10 dGH and >8 dKH. I don't know if I got a fluke bag, or what, but personally, I'm leary of the stuff. After 6 months, its finally settling down.

-Jane


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I have Flourite Original and dont have much luck with Pygmy cories lasting much longer than 1 year. Most dont make it that long and I think it maybe the substrate. I do however have no issues with the larger cories some of which lived 4 to 6+ years with the exception of Sterbi.

Jane, welcome to the issues of EC. Attached is a mineral breakdown of various substrates. EC is high in Ca and Mg content and as you may know so is Onyx which buffers the water.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Jane in Upton said:


> I have a little low-tech "experiment" going with Eco Complete, and my Dwarf cories are fine with it.
> 
> I did, however, have an extended battle with green water, and despite frequent and numerous 25% water changes with well water with a pH of 6.8 and 4 dGH and 3 dKH, the tank water continued to bounce back to a pH of 7.8 - 8.0 (and sometimes higher), with >10 dGH and >8 dKH. I don't know if I got a fluke bag, or what, but personally, I'm leary of the stuff. After 6 months, its finally settling down.
> 
> -Jane


Off topic, but your PM box is full <g>

Such popularity!

Bill, temporarily of Cape Cod


----------

